
Ask HN: Allow Chrome sign-in option – does it work for anyone? - interlocutor
In Chrome 69 Google introduced a change that logs users into Chrome browser when they login to any Google service, such as Gmail. This created a huge backlash on HN and other forums. Google responded to this backlash by promising to include an opt-out option. The current version of Chrome does include this opt-out option. However, does it work? I turned off the &quot;Allow sign-in option&quot; and signed into Gmail, and Chrome signed me into the browser anyway.
======
qwerty456127
Even Chrome 69 had an opt-out switch for this - chrome://flags/#account-
consistency but it didn't seemingly change anything. Chrome has been updated
at least 3 (probably more) times since then (I'm running 70.0.3538.110 now)
yet nothing has visibly changed.

UPDATE: I've just stumbled upon [https://www.howtogeek.com/fyi/how-to-stop-
chrome-from-automa...](https://www.howtogeek.com/fyi/how-to-stop-chrome-from-
automatically-signing-you-into-the-browser/amp/) and found now there is a
switch in the Chrome settings called "Allow Chrome sign-in" (foundable by
searching), not tested it so far but hope it works.

~~~
qwerty456127
UPDATE: I've finally checked the "Allow Chrome sign-in" configuration switch
and it seems working.

~~~
qwerty456127
UPDATE2: No, it seems it doesn't really work. It seemed (I'm not sure already)
it I didn't got signed-in to Chrome when I used my Google account to sign-in
to StackOverflow but as soon as I've signed-in to Gmail itself I've been
immediately signed-in to Chrome.

